
The Deathbed Fallacy - kristiandupont
https://medium.com/@rikardhjort/the-deathbed-fallacy-5e54d9639167
======
bootsz
As with many things in life, I think the takeaway is that it's all about
balance and moderation. The classic "deathbed" list is illustrative of one
type of lifestyle "out of balance", but the author makes a very good
hypothesis that these themes could very well be correlated with generational
differences or circumstance.

> _I’ve met quite a few people who are very concerned about living an
> authentic, carefree life without having a lot of other things figured out
> first._

This is a pretty accurate description of how I was in my late teens and most
of my twenties. What's interesting is that looking back now, if I think about
my "regrets" regarding that period of my life, some are actually polar
opposites of the items on the classic Deathbed List:

1) I wish I had worked harder and challenged myself more instead of coasting /
resting on my laurels. I was so worried about being one of those people who
works too much that I overcompensated and missed out on a lot of opportunities
for personal growth.

2) I wish I had relied a little less on my established group of high school &
college friends as I got older, and instead was more open to forming new
relationships as well. Keeping in touch is important, but clinging to the past
and refusing to move forward isn't healthy either.

------
buvanshak
What a stupid article. People should really cut down on trying to turn every
single thing (silly ones at times, such as this) into a fallacy and getting a
dopamine hit out of it...

------
JoeAltmaier
Hell, I don't even respect tomorrow-me, much less have any good advice to give
decades-ago me.

So not limited to deathbed sentiments. Any melancholic thoughts about the past
are pretty useless.

